

Amazon and the extinct dinosaurs - cloudsigma
http://my-inner-voice.blogspot.com/2010/11/amazon-and-extinct-dinosaurs.html

======
miha123
How $8M per year HPC cloud is way cheaper that a soon-to-be-dead Jurassic
Supercomputer ($50M to $85M per year)

